# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Су-15 ТМ 1/48 Trumpeter

## Виталий Репин

Всем привет! Посоветуйте правильной ли дорогой я иду)))))

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Виталий, тут есть дельные высказывания по сабжу - http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...ic_t_3498.html. Главное - обратите внимание, что листы и люки имеют на Су-15 довольно пестрый вид, что, к сожалению, мне не удалось показать. Ну, а резкая критика самого кита - в целом, оправдана.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Хороша моделька!
Я бы рекомендовал еще немножко доработать сопла,и поменять неправильный фонарь (он у Трумпа в профиль не правильный,сдвижная часть,это заметно,особенно если дделать закрытый фонарь)

----------


## Виталий Репин

> Хороша моделька!
> Я бы рекомендовал еще немножко доработать сопла,и поменять неправильный фонарь (он у Трумпа в профиль не правильный,сдвижная часть,это заметно,особенно если дделать закрытый фонарь)


Спасибо, Евгений!
Я знаю, что надо бы сделать сопла и фонарь, но афтермаркета такого нигде не нашел, а самому сделать опыта нет))) Может подскажете как?

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Приветствую!
Для сопел,очень не плохо использовать травленку от Эдуард,если не можете найти,то хотя-бы,вставьте проволочное колечко во внутрь,
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...u-15tm_045.jpg
вот так выглядит сопло на реальном аппарате.
По поводу фонаря:можно использовать фонарь от СУ-7 от КП,но он несколько уже,и на Трумпетер без переделок посадочного места не встанет,в Вашем случае естесственно переделывать посадочное место не стоит (хорошо покрашенную модель портить не стоит),но если выдавить новый фонарь,используя вместо болванки фонарь от СУ-7 и используя прозрачный пластик толщиной примерно 0,5 мм,то на выходе получите фонарь нужной ширины,который без проблем встанет на посадочное место.

----------


## vovochka

> Хороша моделька!
> Я бы рекомендовал еще немножко доработать сопла,и поменять неправильный фонарь (он у Трумпа в профиль не правильный,сдвижная часть,это заметно,особенно если дделать закрытый фонарь)


Евгений здравствуйте. 
Видел некоторые модели от Вас, очень понравились.Если не затруднит,то хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение о Су-15тм от Collect Aire.Здесь немножко информации,но может возможно что-либо сказать.
Заранее благодарен.   http://www.collectaire.com/modelpages/su15/su15.html  и  http://s96920072.onlinehome.us/Gal1/...ael/gal472.htm

----------


## FLOGGER

По первой ссылке-вроде ничего, но не видно как у него ф-ж снизу сделан, это важно, т.к. ф-ж у СУ-15-го снизу довольно сложной формы: сужается, потом довольно резко расширяется. Непонятно, зачем верхние люки на крыле покрасили зеленым, да и снизу, на ф-же, тоже, они не красятся. По второй ссылке-не понял я, у него, что, сопла торчат из ф-жа? А так, вроде ничего, работать можно. Камуфлированный мне понравился, покрашен хорошо. А, что, у нас где-то их можно купить?

----------


## vovochka

> По первой ссылке-вроде ничего, но не видно как у него ф-ж снизу сделан, это важно, т.к. ф-ж у СУ-15-го снизу довольно сложной формы: сужается, потом довольно резко расширяется. Непонятно, зачем верхние люки на крыле покрасили зеленым, да и снизу, на ф-же, тоже, они не красятся. По второй ссылке-не понял я, у него, что, сопла торчат из ф-жа? А так, вроде ничего, работать можно. Камуфлированный мне понравился, покрашен хорошо. А, что, у нас где-то их можно купить?


Я тут сделал картинку,правда не знаю возможно по ней что либо сказать или нет. Сопла у него в порядке,сделаны и выглядят примерно как и у Трумпитерского.Меня интересует стоит ли попробывать скрестить его с китайцем,чтобы исправить недостатки последнего.(фанарь там ну и все прочее)А купить эту модель сейчас я думаю можно только с рук или на аукционе типа eBAY.После появления модели от Трумпитер эту перестали делать.

----------


## FLOGGER

У китайцев тоже огрехов хватало. Я поначалу хотел его купить, но когда повертел в руках, то подумал, что за 930 рублей(он тогда столько стоил) слишком много работы. Саму машину я знал неплохо, и поэтому что и где там не так, я увидел быстро. Про этот ф-ж скажу, что восторга он не вызвал, дно ф-жа сделано на модели неверно. Если делать под оригинал, то плохо представляю, как это можно сделать, чтобы было правильно.
Да, кстати, и не только дно.

----------


## FreshDrummer

Виталь, Су-шка офигительная!! Я помню, как ты иголочкой всё это тыкал =) 5 баллов у меня бы не хватило терпения! Честно!  :Eek:

----------

